# Cervelo P2C rear hydration setups



## gmarch (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi folks,

I just purchased a 2007 P2C with the IAA seatpost. I was wondering if anyone has put a behind the seat bottle cage on this bike, and if so, which one?

I guess Cervelo doesn't actually have anything yet available for the IAA. As a result, I was looking at the Hydrotail (http://www.trisports.com/hydrotail.html) as a possible solution. Will this fit with that seatpost? It seems that it should be independent of the post, but I read somewhere that there could be problems.

Thanks,

/greg


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I have seen the hydrotail in person, and I don't see how it could be a problem. It attaches to the rails of the seat- so you should be just fine. The only question I could think of, is if your seat is pushed all the way forward, there might not be enough room....


----------



## fortis4 (Oct 25, 2007)

*hydration setup*

I have a 2006 P2C and use the Xlab flatwing which works very well as it also just attaches to the seat rail.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

check these out

https://lh3.google.com/ailurophilefive/RrsO_fjC9yI/AAAAAAAAAAs/m9mBIYQbIng/s800/Cervelo.jpg

and 

https://us3.pixagogo.com/S5yfZ0qxqd1GSmv7AebEnoQpRsOIrdzhVKfdSQ9goejXX!DR8Q94nkIiu5JNzQn7ZqEUdWLNEz5wYZ1JDo61lqkhoOCtdBOP0uyfqkCj-4QWI_/DSC08610.JPG


----------

